# the slayer



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

my new cobia killing machine,think i got the hang of the anglers envy abalone,great stuff to work with,confident enuf to start on customer rods


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Nice lookin stick!


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Looks nice ! What blank is that on ?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Kevin really came out with a nice product to work with didn't he? Nice looking.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

fishnuttz said:


> Looks nice ! What blank is that on ?


penn stand up 30-50


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks guys,and yes king this stuff is awesome,no smell, no heat gun,no problems!!


----------



## VB FISHER (May 24, 2010)

that rod looks amazing it came out great


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great.


----------

